# Travel Destinations > South America >  What is asset-backed stablecoin? & Where to get the best Stablecoin?

## Developcoins

Stablecoin is used to stabilize the crypto value which is created by backing a crypto token with real-world assets like fiat, gold, silver. There are four major types of stablecoins and among the famous ones is asset-backed stablecoin. To know more about stablecoin development, ping us.

----------

